# Easton SL or SLX?



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

Which is better for stiffness and road feel? 

I think the Velomax Orion II & Ascent II (or Orion & Ascent) are similar to the Easton SL & SLX. The only difference is the hubs (R3 & R4). For that kind of money, I rather have decent or great hubs with a low spoke count and good lightweight rims. 

I would rather have a rear wheel that has 24 spokes, or probably 20 spokes - if they are bladed or 14/17/14.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

It really depends on what YOU want. 

As a weightweenie usually people go to extreme measures just to shave an extra 50 grams. 

Honestly, is a hundred bucks worth it for 50 grams? It's not even rolling weight, so I don't think its worth the money, the SL ec90 is light enough IMHO. But if you got the cash, and if you would regret NOT getting the SLX, then get the SLX. I'm personally eyeballing the SL for my bike next year.

whoops sorry, you're talking about the SL /SLX wheels

ummm.. depends on your weight then. SL and SLX are the equivalent to their Orion and Ascent. If you race, go lighter, if you don't, go for durability.
________
IOLITE VAPORIZER


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

It depends on how much you want to spend. The only difference is weight and price, the difference as far as stiffness is mostly subjective and has little bearing on performance.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

If your a big rider you will find the SLX has alot of flex. Not fun at 50mph


----------

